# Cutting Board Recs



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Any recs for a nice cutting board for my smoked meats? Something big enough with deep trenches along the outside.

I'm tired of pulling my pork, cutting my ribs, and slicing my brisket in a foil pan. It's a PITA working in a deep pan and it never fails that the bottom gets poked or cut and juice goes everywhere.

I googled but get WAY too many results. Just lookin for some suggestions


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a big nylon board with grooves around the edges that lead to an open corner. I put the edge with the open corner over the sink and all the juices drain into the sink.

I've had it forever and don't remember where it came from, but if you can find something like that it works great. I prefer synthetic over wood because it's easier to clean ad maintain.


----------



## james adams (Dec 2, 2009)

*Boos Blocks*

It is hard to beat a John Boos wood cutting board. He has many to offer. They are a little pricy, but it will last you the rest of your life. Ace Mart Restaurant Supply here in Houston handles them. Or you can go on line at johnboos.com. Good Luck, Jim


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

I got mine at Ikea, large probably 24x24 with a groove around it.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Not as good as a cutting board but the price is right. I use a large plastic serving tray with about 3/4" lip around it and it cleans up easily. Shows some knife marks but I have used it for years.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

regal plastic on wirt rd. will cut you a board to size. you can also get a board from sams 24x24 with groove ,i think less than 20.00


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

trout250 said:


> regal plastic on wirt rd. will cut you a board to size. you can also get a board from sams 24x24 with groove ,i think less than 20.00


Live close to Regal. I think I have gotten just about everything else from there for one project or another. Why not a cutting board. May have to swing by there this week.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

fangard said:


> Live close to Regal. I think I have gotten just about everything else from there for one project or another. Why not a cutting board. May have to swing by there this week.


So do I and I've never heard of it. You just walk in and tell them what you need?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Tail_Pincher said:


> So do I and I've never heard of it. You just walk in and tell them what you need?


Exactly.

The last time I was there was to get some acrylic sheets to make signs for a school marquee.

I would need to double check pricing at acemart to see how competitive it is though.

http://www.regal-plastics.com/sanalite.html


----------



## scd (Aug 10, 2012)

I bought a catskill wooden one off of amazon. so far I like it


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I had a cutting board for years that was a piece of flooring they used building Freuhoff or Trailmaster trailers.It looked just like old fashion hardwood flooring,but the pieces were smaller.Until I read Mr.Pinchers post,I hadn't thought about it forever.I think I'll shop around and see if I can find a source for some more of that flooring.The stuff is beautiful when sanded.


----------



## marker1444 (Apr 27, 2015)

Go to a kitchen supply store and buy the largest cafeteria tray they sell. I know it sounds odd but it works wonders.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

corian sink cutouts make good cutting boards but there hardnest seems to dull knives.


----------

